# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تحويل الاي جي 740 الي dream2100

## yassirali66

*حصري تحويل الاي جي 740 الي dream2100

لقد تمت من قبلنا بنجاح تحويل الاي جي لجهاز dream2100 الجهاز الجديد في الاسواق مرفق معكم السوفت واللودر

dream2100 .rar‏
*

----------

